# [TWEAK] Install homebrew apps as settings apps



## winphouser (Feb 13, 2016)

In the WMAppManifest.xml of the app, add HubType="268435456" to the App tag, and deploy the app. See attached images.

You can also pin Extras to Start for quick access.


----------



## SammaelAkuma (Feb 14, 2016)

Really useful for keeping harmful editing stuff out of the way of people who feel the need to use your phone without your permission.


----------



## sensboston (Feb 14, 2016)

Good find, bud! He-he, someone should try to publish the app with that hack (if store will not block it of course)


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 14, 2016)

Needed to restart phone after deploy to show in settings.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 14, 2016)

4-5yrs old trick anyway, just keep search on xda even in WP7.8 forum


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 14, 2016)

Djtonka, how to pin to start apps from settings?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 14, 2016)

remove the HubType="268435456 from manifest file


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 14, 2016)

So why before audio settings had the posibility to pin to start? It was in settings,-extras. before....


----------



## djtonka (Feb 14, 2016)

it has been redesigned for Win10


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevermind: if on the last fast ring build cant open any deployed app, modify the wpappmanifest to deploy in HUB. Then the app will work. Happend to me with custom pfd, wptweaker, roottool jailbreak version.


----------



## sirkhkh (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi,

Can you please give me an xap file which include HubType="268435456" tag  in WMAppManifest.xml of the app. I tried to add but not able to save the xml as it gives some error. If possible, please send me the xap

Thanks



winphouser said:


> In the WMAppManifest.xml of the app, add HubType="268435456" to the App tag, and deploy the app. See attached images.
> 
> You can also pin Extras to Start for quick access.

Click to collapse


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 18, 2016)

Open the xml file as text with notepad, or right click-edit.


----------



## wuiyang (Sep 25, 2016)

how to modify .appx as settings apps?


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 25, 2016)

Read this

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn707973(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Archi.off (Sep 2, 2017)

winphouser said:


> In the WMAppManifest.xml of the app, add HubType="268435456" to the App tag, and deploy the app. See attached images.
> 
> You can also pin Extras to Start for quick access.

Click to collapse



does not work.
1. open the .xap in the archive
2. add HubType = "268435456" in WMAppManifest.xml
3. Close the file, saving changes.
4. copy the .xap into the phone, install, and .... nothing is installed .. 
I tried and so
1. Unzip the files in the .xap in folder
2. add HubType = "268435456" in WMAppManifest.xml
3. archived back to zip archive. renamed zip into a .xap. and again nothing ...
assembly 15245. Can already removed the opportunity?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 2, 2017)

Deploy from PC.


----------



## Archi.off (Sep 4, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Deploy from PC.

Click to collapse



WPAD 8.1 
Error - Package was not found.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 4, 2017)

What app are you trying to deploy?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 4, 2017)

I did find the way to change and make appx to install it under Extras badge


----------



## Archi.off (Sep 4, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> What app are you trying to deploy?

Click to collapse



CustomPDF & WPTweaks


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 4, 2017)

Upload the originals. Or link.


----------



## Archi.off (Sep 4, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Upload the originals. Or link.

Click to collapse



very funny. but I can not install the original.. even when copying to the phone..
https://1drv.ms/f/s!Aldg1ZlNAOPTnbpRtCt-GnNtBM1yYQ
you can edit the files in my onedrive, allowed ..


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 4, 2017)

You got a new folder. IN HUB.


----------



## Archi.off (Sep 4, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> You got a new folder. IN HUB.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Have you tried to install it? WPAD 8.1 Error - The manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid.  the phone does not read too ..


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 4, 2017)

I only use VPV xap deployer


Archi.off said:


> the phone does not read too ..

Click to collapse



The phone cant install unsigned stuff by himself.


----------

